# WTB snowpro 3000 mount kit 1FK10C



## Curtisplower (Jan 4, 2018)

hi I recently acquired a Curtis Snow pro 3000 and am having a tough time finding a frame mount for a 2000 dodge ram 1500. any info would be helpful


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Where are you located, I might have one. ??


----------



## Curtisplower (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm located in Colorado.


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm also looking for a frame mount for my SnoPro 3000...looki lo for frame for '01 Dodge 3500.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

I have probably 15 new and used mounts left. Let me look and see if I have one of those.


----------



## Tisen (Sep 4, 2019)

fordboy said:


> I have probably 15 new and used mounts left. Let me look and see if I have one of those.


Hello, do you by chance have a 1FK10C for Ram 94-01?
Thanks


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

No when I looked I do not have that mount.


----------



## Tisen (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for looking.


fordboy said:


> No when I looked I do not have that mount.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

is there main plant in mass https://snoproplows.com/


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> is there main plant in mass https://snoproplows.com/


Yes but they don't sell plows anymore nor do they stock parts


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh yeah i needed some orange pins and they never had them and no one new how to work on them so i sold mine in 09 and got a western and never looked back


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you can't find the correct mount. The only thing I can think of is you would have to buy whatever mount you could find so you would have the mounting center section. Then Fab up the rest. But you are talking alot of time and money. Do you have all the truck side wiring and controller?


----------



## Tisen (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, I currently have my curtis on a 1984 dodge truck, however the frame has rotted out and is buckling. I want to mount it on my 99' Ram. I have looked into fabbing it onto my 99' and yes it will be more work but it may be what I have to do.
Thank you


----------

